# I DON'T THINK I EVER ASKED THIS...



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What do you think Bruno is? In color and such.

You think body wise he would be better in agility or weight pull or both?

I want to learn more about my dog and his BG. So I can train him better,and according to what he would be good at and like.










better body picture


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like a chocolate to me.. as far as weight pull/agility goes, it depends on if he has the drive for it... he'd probably do pretty good at WP


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, atm, he's scared of harnesses. I haven't tried a wp one on him yet. Not sure where to get one.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Go here for a harness
Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies

I like the smaller lighter dogs for agility because their body holds up better. Agility puts a lot of stress on the joints and the heavier the dog the more stress it puts on them. I learned the hard way bigger is not better when it comes to agility. Kaos my first agility dog was very heavy in the chest, big head and about 60-65lbs. He broke down quickly and he retired earlier than any of my other dogs.

Now you can do agility for fun but I would always jump lower heights and you are still at risk for problems in the future with such a large chested dog.

Now WP is is fun for some dogs but not all, you need to have them wear the harness for a while and see if they will get use to it.

There are other dog activities you can dog like Competition Obedience and Rally.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks! I;m excited. I really wanted to do fly ball...But Bruno is scared of the water :/
I think he might like weigh pull,but he bores easily.
had trouble keeping him motivated,even in training class, the trainer use to laugh at him,cause all the other dogs were reved up and barking,and Bruno was laying on the floor like...Whuteva~

We would be teaching him new things,and he would lay down and yawn. I can't tell if he's just lazy,or being a brat.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're going to try and motivate him then you need to build food drive and put him on a big diet. Why get excited by food when your overweight and full all the time? Pm me if you want to learn how to motivate him with food and getting him interested in food. You can take just about any dog and get them motivated by food. If you have food motivation then you can do many sports.

Flyball does not involve water that is dock diving. Flyball needs toy motivated dogs, or is easiest with toy motivated dogs. That is also hard on the body for a big dog.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh Bruno is VERY food motivated! he will do ANYTHING for a piece of cheese or a chicken strip(not the fried kind lol)

LOL! Dockdive! XD yeah, that's what I meant. 

Dunno why I posted fly ball. Hana girl would have been HELLA good at that,but she's a drug dog now~

I would love to get more info on weight pull so anything you can teach me with would be great! 

I plan on getting the harness this check,if I have enough left over after bills. I need to get the training harness first right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

how old is he? if he is over 1.5 you can get a regular harnesses for now, tablerock does have adjustable tyraining harnesses that are cheaper if you want to try those first but you cannot pull much weight with them.

If he is food motivated and the trainer just let him be lazy then you need a new trainer! Really a food motivated dog is easy to train in Obed, rally,and agility.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He's I believe 1 year 1 month old. 
No, the trainers wanted to get him motivated,they even used food. They told me he was being defiant.
He didn't wanna do what they wanted,so he opted to do nothing at all.
He can be a big pain sometimes.
He needs a lot of work still,this is why I want to get him involved in something. Something that involves training and fun!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well if he would not do what they wanted with food then you need to build more food drive. To start that you need to put him on a diet he is a little chunky. A hungry dog is a happy working dog, gotta earn that kibble.

As far as color he is a chocolate with a rednose


----------

